# السونار



## شكرى محمد نورى (29 يوليو 2006)

السونار من الأجهزة Ultra Sound يعمل بواسطة مجسات تولد موجات فوق الصوتية بتردد عالي

ويقاس بالميكاهيرتز يوضع هذا المجس probe على الجسم او المكان المراد فحصه .

تبدأ هذه الموجات تنفذ الى الجسم وعند تحركها يحدث ارتداد للموجات وهي غير مسموعة فنحصل 

على صورة في الشاشة المرفقة مع الجهاز .

وهذه الموجات يتم تركيزها بواسطة مادة هلامية شبيهة بالجل اللزج لسهولة انزلاق المجس ايضأ 

مع سرعة توصيل الموجات لعدم وجود فراغات من الهواء بين الجسم والمجس .

ولا تشكل خطورة على الأنسان عكس التصوير بأشعة اكس .

يستخدم السونار لفحص شكل الجنين او ألأوام في الجسم وامراض عديدة جدأ .

هذه بداية بسيطه وانتظر من المهندسين الطبيين الأضافة والحوار والمناقشة لنخرج بنتيجة مهمه 

نستفاد منها جميعأ لأهمية هذا الجهاز للأنسان .

البغدادي .:15: :81:


----------



## رحال حول العالم (19 أغسطس 2006)

من المعلوم ان ال sensor المستخدم فى ال probe يعمل بازدواجية " مرسل و مستقبل " و هو من مادة تعتمد على خاصية Pizo electric ذات خصائص اهتزازية , بمعنى انه عند تعرضها لمجال كهربى تحدث اهتزازات ذات ترددات ثابتة و عند تعرضها للاهتزاز بواسطة مصدر ميكاميكى خارجى تولد نبضات كهربية ذات تردد ثابت ايضاً .

كذلك الموجات الفوق صوتية هى موجات ميكانيكية تشبه موجات الصوت و لكن تختلف عنها فى الاحتياج لوسط متماسك لتمر خلاله و هو ما يوضح عدم قدرتها على الانتشار قى الهواء عكس الصوت , كما ان نطاق الترددات عالى جداً يصل الى الميجاهرتز كما اوضح المهندس شكرى و هذا النطاق لا يسمعه الانسان و هذا من فضل الله .

بالمناسبة الانسان يمكنه سماع الترددات من 4 الى 20 كيلوهرتز ، و باقى الترددات غير مسموعة و هو ما يوضخ صرخة المعذبين فى القبور التى اخبر عنها المصطغى " صلى الله عليه و سلم " و التى يسمعها كل الخلائق عدا الامس و الجن ...... سبحان الله .

كذلك فان نقخة الصور التى تصعق الجن و الانس و كل الخلائق هى موجة صوتية ذات تردد عالى و لكن الامر الالهى يكون بتعديل خصائص السمع لدى الكائنات لتسمع هذه الترددات التى تؤدى لموتها .... عافانا الله منها .


تبقى لدى سؤال عن طبيعة المواد المستخدمة فى صناعة ال probe حيث انى لم ادرس شىء عن ال pizo electric materials فمن يعرف شىء عن هذه المادة و عن كيفية تحديد التردد و الاسم التجارى لها ........... برجاء الرد و المشاركة


----------



## رحال حول العالم (19 أغسطس 2006)

نست ان اوضح ان الحساسات فى ال probe تعمل على اصدار ترددات فة نطاق 3.5 ميجاهرتز الى 6.5 ميجاهرتز فتصتدم بالانسجة ثم ترتد ثانية الى الحساسات لتقوم بتوليد نبضات كهربية يتم ترجمتها فيما بعد الى الصورة التى نراها على الشاشات .


----------



## م.الدمشقي (20 أغسطس 2006)

معلومات مفيده
شكرا لكم
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## رحال حول العالم (20 أغسطس 2006)

عزيزى مهندس الدمشقى 
ارجو منك التأكد من صحة توقيعك 
قال رسول اللة صلى اللة علية وسلم(ان الله يحب اذا عمل احدكم عملا ان يتقنة)

حيث هناك اقوال بأن هذه المقولة ليست بحديث و ان كانت حديثاً برجاء ارسل لى تخريج الحديث 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## Bioengineer (21 أغسطس 2006)

الاخ الفاضل م.شكري
ماهي المودات المختلفه لجهاز السونار ومالفرق بين كل مود ومود؟


----------



## مهموم اليمن (21 أغسطس 2006)

بسم الله 
الاخ/ المهندس/ شكرى
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كم يبلغ ثمن جهاز السونار من النوع الاصلى ؟وماهى افضل الشركات فى انتاجه؟ وماذا عن البروب اذا تلف هل يمكن استبداله؟؟؟ مع الشكر
اخوك/ عبد الله


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (22 أغسطس 2006)

الأخوة الأعزاء تحية طيبة .

Measuring Function
1- B-mode 
Distance 4 , Circumterencs 2 ,Area 2 .Elipse.volume.Angle

2- M-Mode 
Distance 2 ,time and slop

اما معدل الأسعار 5000_10000 ويعتمد على المنشأ ونوع البروب ونوع الجهاز linear اوconvex.

حقيقتأ هناك مواصفات متنوعة والكلام يطول صفحات كثيرة .


البغدادي


----------



## Bioengineer (22 أغسطس 2006)

الف شكر على الرد...

هناك كتاب في مكتبة الهندسة الطبية 
كنت قد وضعته في الصفحة الثالثة الرد التسلسلي رقم 38
يشرح الموضوع بالتفصيل 
ارجو الاطلاع عليه لمن يريد..


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (22 أغسطس 2006)

عزيزي م.عادل صلاح .

ياسلام عليك انت تسأل ثم انت تجاوب !

البغدادي


----------



## Bioengineer (22 أغسطس 2006)

الاخ شكري

هههه انا فعلا لا اعرف الاجابه بشكل واضح واردت توسيع الموضوع 
بان اطرح سوالي فياتي منك الرد فتعم الفائده..
ولو كنت اعرف الاجابه لطرحتها بدون سؤال.

أرفقت هنا شرح رائع ومختصر لجهاز السونار التشخيصي
ارجو ان تطلع عليه ويطلع عليه الجميع..

الف شكر يامشرفنا العزيز..


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (22 أغسطس 2006)

اخي العزيز م.عادل صلاح .

الأن الدور لي في السؤال لزيادة المعلومات او الفائدة كما تفضلت .

يوجد في البروب نوع Convex محرك كهربائي هل بامكانك ان توضح لنا دوره وعمله ؟

انتظر اجابتك بلهفة وشوق .


البغدادي


----------



## Bioengineer (22 أغسطس 2006)

نعم...
يسمى ايضا curvilinear array
من مميزاته انه يعطينا مجال اعلى للعرض وذلك بسبب انه محدب وبذلك فان الموجات فوق الصوتية تنتشر في مجال اوسع 
ويتكون من العديد من عناصر الكريستالات وهذا الترانسديوسر يقوم بتحويل الاشارات الى موجات فوق صوتيه بواسطة خاصية تسمى البايزواليكترك Pizo-electric وهذه المجموعه من العناصر المتجاوره تتمثل كأنها ترانسديوسر واحد والذي تطلق معا الموجات.

أما بالنسبة للبروبات التي تحتوي على محرك كهربائي فهذه التقنيه قد استخدمت لتدوير الكريستالات بسرعه وذلك حتى نقلل من عددهم.
كيف؟
اذا اردنا الحصول على مجال رؤية اوسع داخل الجسم فهذا يتطلب عدد كبير من الكريستالات مما سيجعل حجم البروب كبير لذا فا ننا نجعل هذه الكريستالات تدور بسرعه بواسطة المحرك حتى نستطيع تغطية مجال الرؤيه.

هذا الكلام من معلوماتي الشخصيه لاني اخذت دوره في الجهاز سابقا ولكن لم استمر في التوسع في هذا الجهاز فاذا كان لديك اي تعقيب أو تصحيح فارجو الرد.


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (22 أغسطس 2006)

تسلم وما قصرت

البغدادي:55:


----------



## رحال حول العالم (23 أغسطس 2006)

عفواً اعزائى المهندسين الكرام
على حسب معلوماتى المتواضعة ان البروب من النوع convex لا يستخدم فيه محرك كهربى بل ذاك النوع يسمى sector type or mechanical type حيث يحتوى على عدد اقل من الحساسات و يستخدم فى اجهزة ال Doppler 
هذا ما تعرفت عليه من خلال احدى الدورات التدريبية


----------



## رحال حول العالم (23 أغسطس 2006)

بالمتاسبة المحرك المستخدم من النوع Stepper Motor


----------



## Bioengineer (23 أغسطس 2006)

الأخ Jkmaro

ارجو ان تتاكد من كلامك..

جرب ان تمسك الكونفكس بروب وتضعه جمب أذنك وسوف تسمع صوت الموتور..

هذا ماجربته بنفسي..

اذا كنت انا مخطئا ارجو ابلاغي وافادتي بالجواب الصحيح..


----------



## علاء1981 (25 أغسطس 2006)

الموضوع قيم جدا 
سلمت يداك


----------



## رحال حول العالم (25 أغسطس 2006)

عزيزى م. صلاح 
لم اقم بتجربة الاستماع الى ال probes لكن ما درسته كما اوضحت مسبقاً .
تبقى لى ملاحظة ان فكرة العمل تعتمد على تحويل الترددات الكهربية الى موجات ميكانيكية و بالتالى قد تشعر بالاهتزازات فى كل انواع ال probe و ليس ال convex فقط .
ارجو ان تجرب هذه الملاحظة على جميع انواع ال probes و يبقى ما قلت كما هو ان الموتور يتواجد فقط فى نوع واحد و هو المعروف ب mechanecal type و المستخدم فى abdominal deagonestics


----------



## رحال حول العالم (26 أغسطس 2006)

عزيزى م. صلاح
لقد تأكدت المعلومات السابق توضيحها و الامر كما اشرت مسبقاً حيث يمكنك الاستماع بوضوح لهزات الحساسات البيزواليكرتيك اذا ما وضعتها على العظمة خلف الاذن مباشرة و ستفاجأ بعنف هذه الهزات 

كما اود ان اوضح ان ال probe من النوع mechanical و الوحيد الذى يحتوى على stepper motor يتواجد به عدد قليل جداً من البيزواليكتريك قد يكون اثنان و ربما اربعة و يعملان بالتبادل احدهما مرسل و الاخر مستقبل عكس باقى الانواع و التى عادة ما يعمل البيزواليكتريك فيها على الوضعين بالتبادل .


----------



## مصعب السروي (28 أغسطس 2006)

[glow="ccff33"] 
الجهاز يعمل علي الاجسام الصلبة ولهذا يستخدم في الكشف عن الكلي 
والمرارة 
لان لوهناك مثلا حصوة في الكلي 
فان الحصوة هي التي تظهر او في المرارة 
ونري ان جهاز تفتيت الحصوات احد مرفقاتة الموجات الصوتية 
وشكرا لكم احبائي
[/glow]


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (28 أغسطس 2006)

*ترحيب*

نرحب بصديقنا الجديد مصعب السروي كل الترحيب متمنين له قضاء اسعد الأوقات بصحبتنا كما نتشرف بمشاركته :77: .



البغدادي:55:


----------



## Bioengineer (29 أغسطس 2006)

الأخ رحال حول العالم

تأكدت من موضوع البروب وكان كلاك في محله وشكرا للأفاده

تحياتي...


----------



## sooltan (8 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله بركاتة ياشاب اي شي بخصوص الجهاز السونار من 2d و3dمن ناحيت السوفت وير انا حاضر بخصوص البروب من جميع انواعه انا حاضر باي شي فمان الله والله يتقبل صيامنا


----------



## فادي صوافطة (10 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
يا ريت تساعدوني في الحصول على معلومات عن A-MODE في جهاز السونار وممكن تبعتولي اياه على اميلي fady_sawafta************* وشكرا لكم


----------



## طبيه (13 أبريل 2008)

Transducer or the probe:​​Is the most critical component of un ultrasonic transducer is a piezoelectric element that is usually made from an artificial ferroelectric ceramic material such as lead Zirconate titanate (PZT).​​أسف أذا سمحت لي بإضافة هذا التعديل بسيط إلي قوم بتوجيه الموجات الفوق الصوتيه هوه ما يسمى بالlens و هي الجزء الذي يكون بالتماس مع الجسم من إلprobe و ليس الجل تقتصر وضيفه الجل على زيادة التوصيل 
التردد المسموع للإنسان من (20-20000) Hz
و الموجات الفوق الصوتيه لها نفس خواص الموجات الصوتية أي أنها تنتقل بالهواء و الفرق الوحيد ينهما هوة إن الموجات الفوق صوتيه يكون ترددها أعلى من التردد المسموع بالنسبة لإنسان


----------



## adele (13 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم اود منك تزويدي كل مايخص اجهزة تحليل العد الكامل للدم لان مشروع تخرجي عليها ولك مني الدعاء والشكر الى اللقاء


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (15 أبريل 2008)

adele قال:


> السلام عليكم اود منك تزويدي كل مايخص اجهزة تحليل العد الكامل للدم لان مشروع تخرجي عليها ولك مني الدعاء والشكر الى اللقاء



يفضل كتابة طلبك في موضوع جديد ومستقل ليكون في متناول الجميع .


البغدادي:20:


----------



## Mohammed A. Ohde (16 أبريل 2008)

شكرا علي المعلومات القيمة


----------



## المسلم84 (16 أبريل 2008)

الله يجزيكم الخير على هذا المجهود


----------



## mohabd28eg (18 أبريل 2008)

ارجو المساعده ضروري جدااااااااا


----------



## المهندس بلكس (14 يوليو 2008)

thanx so much


----------



## مهندس ستار عيدي (15 نوفمبر 2008)

الاخ العزيز مهندس عادل كيف نميز بين الايكو والسونار هل من خلال البروبات المستخدمه ام عن طريق اخرانتظر جوابكم الكريم


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (14 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## moha_mar (5 أكتوبر 2011)

عندي جهاز سونار chison600 لا يعمل حيث تتلف الفيوز دائما مع العلم ان خرج مصدر التيار 160فولت


----------



## علاءرجب (8 أكتوبر 2011)

وفقكم الله 
فعلا معلومات قيمة


----------



## ilostaz.genius (22 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا وياريت لو فى معلومات اكثر


----------



## عبدالله الخيل (23 مارس 2014)

اخي*Bioengineer ممكن ترسل الرابط حق الكتاب الي نزلتة في مكتبة الهنسة الطبية اكون شاكرلك تحياتي .*


----------

